# Anyone had FET with only one frozen embryo left?



## AUSSIE1 (May 14, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am looking to have a FET in Jan but I only have one frozen embryo left. I am worried that with only one left it will not thaw properly. Has anyone else been in this situation?

Xx


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Me! Had one grade used in November but unfortunately it failed  one grade bb frozen. 
im waiting for next period to go back to the clinic to arrange for it to go back. Worried it wont thaw and i will have to go back on a waiting list . 
good luck


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 14, 2009)

Wtbam thanks for responding. Good luck for your frozen cycle. I too am waiting until my next AF to start so we might be cycling together! Are you doing a medicated or natural cycle? X

Anyone else had an experience of thawing out 1 embryo? Xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Yes, and it turned into my little boy! Have had 5 Fet transfers and never had a problem with the defrost part- 
Good luck 
Livity


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 14, 2009)

livity that is such wonderful news! Thank you for responding and giving me hope xx


----------



## Mrs_W (Sep 29, 2011)

Me... Only had one left back in Oct. Was convinced it wouldn't work and only really went ahead with the cycle as was last part of free nhs cycle. 
I'm now 12.5 weeks pregnant so yes, it can and does work!


----------



## slb628 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm in the same situation too
Last frostie left and started down-regging today for a medicated cycle
Good luck - let's hope they thaw x x


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey Aussie, 
Im not sure yet as I was just told to call when I got my next period. Im guessing i will have a medicated as I'm so irregular. Would love a natural cycle though as I didn't get on with the meds! 
Period still yet to come, had brown spot of blood each evening days 21 til 25 of this cycle and pinkish wee since, so no idea whats happening. Just want Period to come so I can forget about the failed ICSI. 
When was your last treatment?
x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Aussie, not me but one of my good FF's nearly didn't go back for her last single frostie. She's now a cheeky 17 month old  
Good luck hun  
xx


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for responding everyone I really appreciate it. xxx


----------

